# [emerge] coreutils bloque mktemp

## donald7

bonjour ,

ma mise à jour avec  emerge -aDNtuv world a été bloqué par un conflit entre coreutils et mktemp

j'ai donc fait un unmerge de mktemp et la mise à jour s'est lancée normalement.

ensuite j'ai voulu réinstaller mktemp mais le conflit est toujours là

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5
> ...

 

j'hésite à désinstaller et réinstaller coreutils a cause de ce message

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! 'sys-apps/coreutils' is part of your system profile.
> 
> !!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

que faire ?  :Confused: 

merci

donald

----------

## geekounet

Ya pas à réinstaller mktemp, il est inclus dans coreutils, d'où le blocage  :Wink:  (faut lire les changelog des fois...)

----------

## donald7

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

bon là, je sens que je dois m'écraser platement   :Confused: 

je suppose que mktemp a été recemment inclut dans coreutils

promis, dés que je suis en retraite je lis les changelog en me couchant le soir   :Wink: 

merci

donald

----------

## Biloute

Euh c'est quoi un changelog ????

OK je   :Arrow: 

----------

